# Simi noob here, looking for a decent knife.



## Kabibbles (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys, Ive been cooking for around 6-7 years, nothing to fancy, but the job I have had for the last 1.5 years has me using a knife more then ever. 

At the restaurant I work at, we do everything from scratch, so you understand that means a lot of dicing, chopping, and all around cutting. But the owners never invested much money into knifes, it seems foolish to be seeing how much we use them. I had a decent knife, by my standards probably not yours lol, it was a Guy Fiettie (the dude from diners driveins and dives) knuckle duster knife, it was decent and did the job until one of my co-workers broke it somehow, after that I mostly used my boss's knife which was a Shun 10" chef knife, but last night some idiot threw it in the trash and they took the trash this morning. All the other knifes we have are from walmart, so yeah, they suck. 

So Im guessing Im asking for info on a decent knife, or set, would be. After browsing for a while on this forum I see that most of you are more into the very nice, very expensive type of knifes, but I do not make that much money, I need something around $100 or so. The only companies that I even know about are Shun and Global. 

I would like a large chefs knife, I like them nice and wide and we use the side of the knifes for plating a lot. Any style of blade is fine. Something that can be dropped and wont take any real damage, preferably handle heavy so the end of the handle will hit the ground first and not the point. 

Could probably also use a small pairing knife, and a 8-10inch for general use. 

Sorry if this sounds silly or anything, just asking for some tips. Thanks guys.

*edit* ohh and I almost forgot, something that feels nice in the hand, I am right handed, and I pinch the base of the blade with my thumb and index, and the rest of the fingers stay on the handle.


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 17, 2013)

I recently found this knife, http://www.amazon.com/Schmidt-Brothers-Cutlery-STICH08-Titan/dp/B00683IJVA/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1361094214&sr=1-1, What do you guys think?

Or maybe this set http://www.amazon.com/Zhen-Japanese-Steel-Knife-Santoku/dp/B00847FBDW/ref=sr_1_117?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1361094439&sr=1-117

This guy looked interesting also, http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Katana-Stainless-Steel-8-Inch-Chefs/dp/B000AAT6QO/ref=sr_1_189?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1361094621&sr=1-189


----------



## jigert (Feb 17, 2013)

have a look at these: http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FKMSeries.html#WIDTH: 400px; HEIGHT: 236px


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 17, 2013)

http://japanesechefsknife.com/FKMSeries.html#WIDTH: 400px; HEIGHT: 236px

Most here would recommend a gyuto from fujiwara over those knives, I own a 240mm gyuto from this line and it's a great knife for a great price


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Knives getting broken and thrown in the trash?
Sounds like a job for the Forschner Fibrox!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000CF8YO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I wouldn't want to bring even a $100 knife to that work environment, it's not worth the stress. This bad boy will do the job well and is cheap enough to be easily replaced. In fact, it's cheap enough that work might spring for a few to go around.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 17, 2013)

I would fill up the questionnaire first =D

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2058-Which-knife-should-you-buy

answer it on here.

some of the standard questions on there weren't answered.


----------



## berko (Feb 17, 2013)

+1 fujiwara fkm


----------



## JKerr (Feb 17, 2013)

Aye, check out the Fujiwara. Tojiro DP is another decent option for a bit more.

How do you sharpen by the way? Without a doubt the steel on these will be better than the _Knuckle Duster_ but less forgiven and seeing as it sounds like thework environment isn't too kind on knives if you're not using stones to sharpen (and fix) said knives perhaps it'd be better to grab something you can easy maintain on a steel and isn't fragile, ie the Victorinox fibrox line as Wenus2 suggested. 

Alternatively, and I'm aware I'm gonna sound like a broken record, but I'd say it's worth having a look at a cheap chinese cleaver like a CCK or dexter russel. Once you're use to cleavers they're incredibly efficient and great for scooping ingredients, scrapping your board, plating, smashing garlic/ginger etc.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd go for something like the suggestions so far. I thought my knives got beat up by my co-workers, but throwing them in the bin? That's a whole different level. I'd also recommend getting a 270 if you do a lot of prep


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 17, 2013)

i'd say keep the knife by your side at all times. wear a butcher's belt or something so noone can just get it or use it

i know i'm getting one.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 17, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> Knives getting broken and thrown in the trash?
> Sounds like a job for the Forschner Fibrox!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000CF8YO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I wouldn't want to bring even a $100 knife to that work environment, it's not worth the stress. This bad boy will do the job well and is cheap enough to be easily replaced. In fact, it's cheap enough that work might spring for a few to go around.



+1


----------



## Igasho (Feb 17, 2013)

I would go with this set http://www.swissarmy.com/ca/product/Cutlery/Category/Knife-Sets/3-Piece-Chef-39-s-Set/6.7000.3US1


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 17, 2013)

Fujiwara fkm or fkh Gyuto 240mm or carbonext Gyuto 240mm.


----------



## don (Feb 17, 2013)

Given your kitchen situation, another plus 1 on the Forschner 10" chef knife recommendation. Mine went walking after a shift, and so glad it that was only a $30 knife.


----------



## vicv (Feb 17, 2013)

I second a cleaver as well. CCK are great but in carbon which you may not want to deal with and apparently their stainless isn't that great


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 18, 2013)

#3 for a CCK or dexter cleaver. For one good reason, some people are so intimidated by them, they will leave them alone. Only one of my co-workers asks to use one of mine, the rest leave them alone. Ask to use other knives yes, but cleavers no


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 18, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> Knives getting broken and thrown in the trash?
> Sounds like a job for the Forschner Fibrox!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000CF8YO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I wouldn't want to bring even a $100 knife to that work environment, it's not worth the stress. This bad boy will do the job well and is cheap enough to be easily replaced. In fact, it's cheap enough that work might spring for a few to go around.



+2

Also, I'll 2nd the notion of getting a butcher's belt / holster and never letting it out of your site.


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. 

To answer a few questions. 
.
I usually sharpen with a ceramic, then a steel. We also have a stone available.

I mostly cut veggies, chicken breast, breads. No bones. 

I dont know what a FKH.

Im leaning more twards the Fujiwara out of the links you guys posted, I feel if it looks more expensive, my co-workers will respect it more.

Can you guys please post some links to what your talking about? I dont really know what CCK is, Or a Tojero DP. 

Thanks guys. Excited to get a new knife.


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kabibbles said:


> ...I feel if it looks more expensive, my co-workers will respect it more.



That's a dangerous line of thinking (for your knives). 
People that don't know / care anything about knives and also don't have any respect for other people's property are not going to magical behave better when presented with a new, shiny, "expensive looking" tool for opening cans, whacking frozen coconut, removing floor tile, or whatever ever other asinine things idiots think up to do with knives. 

Seriously, I never understood why people think that it's OK to touch another person's tools. Using, much less abusing, destroying or losing someone else's tools in pretty much any other trade is a good way to get run off the job (if not also stomped into the ground). It blows my mind when I hear stories about kitchens where this kind of stuff is accepted, but if you're not going to change the environment / keep people from doing what they've been doing, then you need to just make sure they never have the chance to get their hands on your new knife.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 18, 2013)

tojiro dp, they come in different sizes so just search for the one you want =D

http://www.amazon.com/Tojiro-F-810-Tojiro-DP-Gyutou-10-5/dp/B000UANWIC

chan chi kee cutlery, just go to your nearest china town, they usually have them there. or you can find them online being sold somewhere. 

http://www.chanchikee.com/

fujiwara, the FKH is the carbon steel line and FKM is their stainless steel line

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FujiwaraKanefusa.html

then you will need a gyuto / chef knife for most things and a 135-150mm petty and a paring knife......


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2013)

Kabibbles said:


> I usually sharpen with a ceramic, then a steel. We also have a stone available.
> 
> I dont know what a FKH.
> 
> ...



With a ceramic what? A rod then a steel? If so you aren't sharpening anything yet.

FKH is the carbon line from Fujiwara http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FKHSeries.html

CCK 1303 is a cleaver shaped thin veggie slicer. 

Tojiro DP is a budget workhorse line made from vg-10 stainless steel. Recommended to a lot of newcommers for it's bang for the buck attraction.


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 18, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> That's a dangerous line of thinking (for your knives).
> People that don't know / care anything about knives and also don't have any respect for other people's property are not going to magical behave better when presented with a new, shiny, "expensive looking" tool for opening cans, whacking frozen coconut, removing floor tile, or whatever ever other asinine things idiots think up to do with knives.
> 
> Seriously, I never understood why people think that it's OK to touch another person's tools. Using, much less abusing, destroying or losing someone else's tools in pretty much any other trade is a good way to get run off the job (if not also stomped into the ground). It blows my mind when I hear stories about kitchens where this kind of stuff is accepted, but if you're not going to change the environment / keep people from doing what they've been doing, then you need to just make sure they never have the chance to get their hands on your new knife.



The guys that I work with understand a good knife, When the guy broke mine he was extremely sorry and worried that I was going to write him up or something. My boss's Shun knife was also respected, everyone knew it was very expensive, It was a mistake that it fell into the bin. 

People were just getting in to big of hurry, mistakes were made. Depending on how much I like the new knife I may just keep it in the office when Im not working.


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 18, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> With a ceramic what? A rod then a steel? If so you aren't sharpening anything yet.
> 
> 
> CCK 1303 is a cleaver shaped thin veggie slicer.



I guess im not 100% sure what it is, Its got a handle like a steel, but the tool its self is oblong, its got metal on both sides with holes in it, its yellow beneath the steel, Im sorry I just never even asked what it was, I use it to get the knife back in shape, kind of a pre hone, then I use the steel rod last. 

The CCK does look pretty cool, cheap too.


----------



## vicv (Feb 18, 2013)

This is an online store that sells all the cck knives. 
http://www.chefsmall.net/Chinese-Knives
1303 is good if you want a carbon knife but will require more maintenance. They also have every size in stainless as well


----------



## chinacats (Feb 18, 2013)

Kabibbles said:


> I guess im not 100% sure what it is, Its got a handle like a steel, but the tool its self is oblong, its got metal on both sides with holes in it, its yellow beneath the steel, Im sorry I just never even asked what it was, I use it to get the knife back in shape, kind of a pre hone, then I use the steel rod last.



How about a picture?


----------



## rdpx (Feb 18, 2013)

"metal with yelllow beneath" sounds very much like a diamond whetstone, similar to this : http://www.buckandhickman.com/find/keyword-is-3m/product-is-060287 which is probably around 300/400 grit.

From my own recent experience in getting advice on here, from your budget, it sounds like you should get yourself something from the Fujiwara FKM range from JCK, probably the 240 or 270 Gyuto

Fujiwara FKM $97 for a 270 Gyuto 

I bought a CarboNext for the extra $50 or so, but was close to getting the FKM which also came highly recommended. I would say if you can choke up the extra cash most here would recommend it and say the CarboNext is a fantastic bargain, but it is 50% dearer, and if you get he FKM I imagine it will seriously impress you, and then you can always wait until you have some more cash and go a step up from both of these knives.

CarboNext $144 for a 270 Gyuto

You should also shop around for a #1000/#6000 stone and learn to use it (practise on the cheap knives in your kitchen first) it't not difficult, just watch a load of youtube videos and go slowly and carefully until you get the hang of it. There is not much point getting a great knife if you aren't going to learn how to sharpen it properly.

EG:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-water-stone-KING-1000-6000-whetstone-sharpening-stone-with-stand-/251228117848?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e5cdb58

The Victorinox sounds like a good idea from the $$$ and practicality route, but I am guessing if you are here asking advice, and if you really liked the Shun, you want to get something a little special that will make you happy in your work.

Enjoy your decision and let us know what you do either way!


----------



## mhlee (Feb 18, 2013)

[SUP][/SUP]


Kabibbles said:


> The guys that I work with understand a good knife, When the guy broke mine he was extremely sorry and worried that I was going to write him up or something. My boss's Shun knife was also respected, everyone knew it was very expensive, It was a mistake that it fell into the bin.
> 
> People were just getting in to big of hurry, mistakes were made. Depending on how much I like the new knife I may just keep it in the office when Im not working.



Mistakes, in my experience, primarily happen because of either (1) ignorance, (2) carelessness, or (3) bad habits. The fact that other employees were in a big hurry and mistakes were made leads me to believe that, even if you had a nice knife, there's no guarantee that your knife won't end up in the trash because "people were in a hurry" or because of "mistakes". 

Your boss's knife fell into the trash? How come no one there bothered to move it out of the way in the first place or pick it up out of the trash at any time? I've gone digging in a trash can full of a week's worth of fish guts to retrieve knives that were accidentally thrown away. 

+1 to what Justin posted and everyone who recommended a Forschner.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2013)

How come no one has mentioned Suisin INOX? http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...pe/gyuto/suisin-inox-western-240mm-gyuto.html


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree. For some reason, when the carbonext starts getting tossed around, the Inox gets forgotten. Similar price, similar characteristics, but better OOTB and f&f in my expeinace. It's sharpens well, and holds a nice edge. 

But in that kitchen, I wouldn't let it out of sight. I'm thinking a belt scabbard or something, lol


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 18, 2013)

justin and i have mentioned the belt scabbard on here. so we three are in agreement. =D


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 18, 2013)

rdpx said:


> "metal with yelllow beneath" sounds very much like a diamond whetstone, similar to this : http://www.buckandhickman.com/find/keyword-is-3m/product-is-060287 which is probably around 300/400 grit



That is very similar to what we have. Ours has a handle. But looks like the same thing.


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 18, 2013)

mhlee said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> Mistakes, in my experience, primarily happen because of either (1) ignorance, (2) carelessness, or (3) bad habits. The fact that other employees were in a big hurry and mistakes were made leads me to believe that, even if you had a nice knife, there's no guarantee that your knife won't end up in the trash because "people were in a hurry" or because of "mistakes".
> 
> ...



You are right, they were being idiots. We have fished knives out of the bin, and out of the dumpster. The problem is that they didnt see it missing that night, and the trash was collected the next morning. I will keep this knife in the office.


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 18, 2013)

Whats a belt scabbard?


----------



## rdpx (Feb 18, 2013)

Kabibbles said:


> Whats a belt scabbard?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yup. What I was thinking.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2013)

vicv said:


> This is an online store that sells all the cck knives.
> http://www.chefsmall.net/Chinese-Knives
> 1303 is good if you want a carbon knife but will require more maintenance. They also have every size in stainless as well



Why is this the first time I'm hearing about this site in all these years??? Bookmarked!!


----------



## vicv (Feb 18, 2013)

I actually got that on here a while ago from a CCK thread. I also have it bookmarked  Fortunately for me I live a couple hours away from the only CCK store in north america


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 18, 2013)

isn't where is chefsmall.net based? china?


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, multiple times of fishing knives out of the dumpster....sounds dangerous. Part of me wants to say stick with Dexters due to the kitchen environment, they work, most commercial kitchens in the US use them.....but IFF you wanted to up the anti I would second Theorys recommendation for the Suisin. Nothing against the FKM, I still have one, but the steel in the Suisin seems a bit harder, takes a keener edge, feels more fine grained when sharpening and generally has better fit and finish. The Western version has kind of a cool looking two toned handle that might give the appearance of a knife not to be messed with. 

Next I would get a small leather bag, put two marbles in it and leave a note by it saying "this is what happened to the last guy that touched my knife".


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fujiwara FKM is 58RC , and Suisin is 60 RC afaik.


----------



## vicv (Feb 19, 2013)

Being that he's mostly using a steel is suggest the fkm. And yes they're out of china


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 19, 2013)

If you work in a Kit. IMO you have to learn how to sharpen on a whetstone.Any knife will get dull after a while.If you go with one stone get a medium usually 1000 grit.If your knives are fr. walmart & get thrown in the trash even the bosses shun,sounds like knife knowledge & respect is at a low level where you work.Just reading this forum & a desire to learn freehand will serve you well.

A good start is the CCK Cleaver,cheap,carbon steel easy to sharpen.Good for picking up food.Just remember the knife is the tool of your trade,respect them & do not let edges bang into things except food & cutting board.

The Forschner Fibrox you can get it sharp on a 1000 stone,edge holding is decent esp. compared to walmart junk.If you get a better Japan Gyuto like the Fujiwara or Suisin Inox forget dropping them on the floor period.Treat them well & they will speed up your prep time.There is NO excuse for knife abuse.


----------



## DSChief (Feb 19, 2013)

rdpx said:


>




I think this is what they're referring to


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah, something like that. but i kinda like the one that chefdepot sells. even if i don't like the seller.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nope, was thinking the spartan look. Or butcher belt ala-Colin


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. That scabbard seemed like a neat idea, I may look into that. 

I may save up a bit longer for the Suisin. Still thinking it over. 

Can any of you recommend a good whetstone? Ours kinda sucks. Reasonably priced please.

And yes I understand how ****** up it is that they keep ******* up knives. But I do need a good one that I can be proud of, if you know what Im saying, Im sure the Dexters and other quality low priced ones would get the job done, But A nice knife is something I can be proud of and have for a long time. I plan on letting everyone know how much it cost, and that if they dare to use it they need to understand that they will replace it or be fired (Im not the head chef, more of a sous chef if we had one). 

Thanks for the info guys, keep it coming.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 20, 2013)

bester / beston by imanishi great price and great performer.

dave, the founder of this forum sells them at japaneseknifesharpening. he sells a core set of stones that you might wanna look into.


----------



## rdpx (Feb 20, 2013)

If price is an issue you should probably go for a combination stone. It is easy to spend a lot of money on high-end stones, but a cheaper combi should be good for you to learn with and give you a decent entry into sharpening.

The auction isn't over yet, but this one might turn out to be a bargain....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KING-Japanese-Combination-Water-Stone-K-80S-GRIT-1000-6000-wet-New-in-Box-Japan-/281066147476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4170d90e94

Doesn't have a stand though, if that matters to you.

You can get a combi stone very similar to it at Dave's site for $56, which seems to be the going rate on ebay as well.....

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Combination-sharpening-stone-1000x-6000x-p/combo1x6x.htm

R


----------



## Benuser (Feb 21, 2013)

rdpx said:


> If price is an issue you should probably go for a combination stone. It is easy to spend a lot of money on high-end stones, but a cheaper combi should be good for you to learn with and give you a decent entry into sharpening.
> 
> The auction isn't over yet, but this one might turn out to be a bargain....
> 
> ...



I guess the only similarity is both are 1k/6k stones.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Are the stones going to be used just for your knife or other knives as well? 

Do you have a price range or budget for stones? Reasonably priced is somewhat vague.



Kabibbles said:


> Thanks for the info guys. That scabbard seemed like a neat idea, I may look into that.
> 
> I may save up a bit longer for the Suisin. Still thinking it over.
> 
> ...


----------



## vicv (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not sure but the one on Dave's site could be a arishiyama 1k/6k. I'd suggest just buying a good 1k stone for now before jumping into higher grits. I get pretty good edges on my 1kish stone now but still lose sharpness when I go to 6k as I'm still learning


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 22, 2013)

mhlee said:


> Are the stones going to be used just for your knife or other knives as well?
> 
> Do you have a price range or budget for stones? Reasonably priced is somewhat vague.



My knife and maybe a few others.

And no I barely have enough money to get a knife, the stone will have to wait a while.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 22, 2013)

a few others, then i'd get a 400-600 rough grit stone and a 1k grit medium stone..... judging from what you've said about your coworkers' knives, they'd be pretty darn chipped out and battered so a rough grit stone would be a must.


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 22, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> a few others, then i'd get a 400-600 rough grit stone and a 1k grit medium stone..... judging from what you've said about your coworkers' knives, they'd be pretty darn chipped out and battered so a rough grit stone would be a must.



Can you just hone them on a steel and then hit them with the stone?


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 22, 2013)

nope. with the steel, you'll only end up rounding the edge even more. steels are used to true an edge and not sharpen. =D

only reason i'm suggesting separate stones vs. combo stones is because there's gonna be more knives to be sharpened. so you need more "stone" than most. since 2 separate stones are generally thicker than a combo stone, i'd go that route.


----------



## vicv (Feb 22, 2013)

You can pick up an 800 king for about $25. I'd go that route


----------



## rdpx (Feb 22, 2013)

Kabibbles said:


> And no I barely have enough money to get a knife, the stone will have to wait a while.



Money being tight, I think the FKM range that was suggested a lot at the beginning of the thread is a good choice. I am thinking of getting one of their suji knives at the moment as they are by all reports very good knives for the price. Just google Fujiwara FKM to find lots of forum threads praising these knives.

The thing about not getting a stone though is that if you aren't going to properly sharpen these things, you might as well just save the money and get a cheap knife. That 1k/6k is still at $20 on ebay at the moment and would be a fine stone for you to start with. It will probably climb a few bucks, but you can get them brand new for about $50 so it won't go that high.

Fujiwara FKM Gyuto range


----------



## mhlee (Feb 22, 2013)

Kabibbles said:


> My knife and maybe a few others.
> 
> And no I barely have enough money to get a knife, the stone will have to wait a while.



If you buy a knife but don't have any stones to sharpen it, that knife, in a short while, is not going to be any better than the beater knives you have there. 

Since you're a professional cook, and considering your budget is that small, I would recommend one medium grit stone (anywhere from 1k to 2k) and buying the cheapest, decent knife you can afford. I would not recomend a combo stone because the benefit of going to a higher grit would likely be _very_ short term because your crew doesn't seem to take care of knives. 

BTW - What kind of budget are you talking about?


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 23, 2013)

mhlee said:


> If you buy a knife but don't have any stones to sharpen it, that knife, in a short while, is not going to be any better than the beater knives you have there.
> 
> Since you're a professional cook, and considering your budget is that small, I would recommend one medium grit stone (anywhere from 1k to 2k) and buying the cheapest, decent knife you can afford. I would not recomend a combo stone because the benefit of going to a higher grit would likely be _very_ short term because your crew doesn't seem to take care of knives.
> 
> BTW - What kind of budget are you talking about?



Thanks guys, I guess since I have never really used a stone except this crappy one my boss has I never realized how important they were. 

My budget is around $120 tops. 

Also, is there anything wrong with the KHM Santoku style? No one has really talked about them much but Ive used quite a few santoku style blades and I like the way they work.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2013)

vicv said:


> You can pick up an 800 king for about $25. I'd go that route



The king 800 is pretty terrible at sharpening knives. It is however wonderful at creating a fake kasumi finish on single bevels.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 23, 2013)

I would recomm the 240 Fujiwara Chef knife,over Santoku or Sugi.The chef knife is more versitile + it has more steel in it,will last longer at work.

Check Jon's site Japanese Knife Imports for freehand You-Tube tutorals.All you need is a medium stone.The King 1000 would be in your price range for knife & stone.The Bester 1200 is a little more,excellent stone.I know it sounds harsh but your coworkers get paid too,let them buy their own stone.If a bunch of different people are using same stone,it will get out of wack.


----------



## zitangy (Feb 23, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> a few others, then i'd get a 400-600 rough grit stone and a 1k grit medium stone..... judging from what you've said about your coworkers' knives, they'd be pretty darn chipped out and battered so a rough grit stone would be a must.



*Rough Stones:* 400 grit and below, I wld use any cheap stones that can remove metal effectively . not necessarily water stones . Objective is to remove steel effectively. Has to be finished on at least 1000 Grit and above.

So far I dont see any reason to use expensive stones for steel removal on the <400 grit. 

hv fun.
d


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Rough Stones: 400 grit and below, I wld use any cheap stones that can remove metal effectively . not necessarily water stones . Objective is to remove steel effectively. Has to be finished on at least 1000 Grit and above.



agreed. i use a cheap carborundum stone for this. =D


----------



## rdpx (Feb 23, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> I know it sounds harsh but your coworkers get paid too,let them buy their own stone.If a bunch of different people are using same stone,it will get out of wack.



Charge them $10/hour to use your stone.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 23, 2013)

I use my King stones for sharpening other people's knives in work


----------



## Kabibbles (Feb 24, 2013)

I defiantly would not let any of my co-workers use the stone. My brother also works with me, so I would let him because I trust him. But no one else, well I guess my boss, because if he breaks it he can go get a new one, he would probably just test it out and buy his own if he likes it.


----------

